# Shop and Shine open day 22 june



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Hello all, we're holding an open day at our premises in Heanor, Derbyshire this coming Sunday and you're all welcome.

A relaxed open day over at Shop 'n' Shine with various demonstrations, deals on the day and a Show & Shine (should you wish to enter) to win a fantastic kit of Britemax goodies.

Don't forget DW members get a discount so don't forget to mention this if you wish to make a purchase

Date & Time: Sunday 22nd June - 10am onwards

Location:

Shop 'n' Shine
Unit 12
Adams Close
Heanor Gate Industrial Estate
Heanor
DE75 7SW

Finding us: http://www.shopnshine.co.uk/visit-our-store

Regards
Dom


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

will see what i have on, would be a nice ride out:driver:


----------



## Dibberly (Oct 21, 2008)

dam.....knew i should not have made plans for sunday now

hope it goes well and the weather holds out


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

i have a fiesta to do a full detail on but the plan could change now:thumb:


----------

